# GoBank down??!!!



## CahalM (May 11, 2018)

I haven't been able to access GoBank all day today and I had the same issue last Saturday. Is anyone else having trouble? I just want to check my account to see how much I have!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CahalM said:


> I haven't been able to access GoBank all day today and I had the same issue last Saturday. Is anyone else having trouble? I just want to check my account to see how much I have!!!


Go Bank
Went
With Your Money .


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

No issues here. I check it every day just to make sure my instant pay actually deposits.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

They posted on Twitter that they're having issues but most of them are fixed....


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I can access my account through the ap but the card won't work at most businesses and atm's. super frustrating trying to buy gas.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

osii said:


> I can access my account through the ap but the card won't work at most businesses and atm's. super frustrating trying to buy gas.


The card works at every Walmart, CVS and Walgreen's ATM. Also, cash advance type cards don't work at most gas pumps. That's just how it is.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

It worked at QT and K forever. last few weeks no go. I never pay at the pump.


----------

